# New babies



## Elven (Apr 18, 2010)

Total 8 of them, father black tan banded, and mother red broken... Yes, I do make weird combinations sometimes, but it will be fun to see what these are gonna grow up to be.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice fat little piggies! Congratulations!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats on the little chubby lovelies!!!


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

awe lovely really cute can never get over how small and cute they are


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww,they're lovely little podgies, Congrats


----------



## Elven (Apr 18, 2010)

They grow fast! I know the colours already! Well, allmost, sort of..

Dark ones are probably black, although I do suspect that one with white sides might be agouti. That white looking one is actually dove banded, he just forgot to add colour to his frontside, so only bottom is dove... And does one of the dove's look a bit different to you? Lighter coloured? He might turn out to be something else, or just lighter dove, not sure yet. 
Anyway, 3 males and 5 females, and here they are.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Looks like you had some interesting recessives show up in your litter. The first on the left in the first pic looks blue to me. The light colored ones might be silver, which is so pretty in satin. Or maybe a couple of them are champagne... have to wait another week or so to see. Very nice litter overall.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:love1


----------



## Elven (Apr 18, 2010)

This happens all the time... The more I mix up different colours, the weirder the results... I never know what Im getting. Makes it more fun and intresting, than trying to raise one single colour, I think.


----------



## Elven (Apr 18, 2010)

Right, this is what is left after culling. (Yes, they were pretty, but the snake has to eat.)

I left 2 girls, the dard one's. Im pretty sure they are rather dark coloured agouti. Agouti happens to be one of my favourite colours, totally underrated in my opinion... 
And 2 boys, this mysterious orange looking that I keep for myself, and the dove banded without headcolour my friend wanted.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Elven said:


> this mysterious orange looking that I keep for myself


Looks to be Argente to me


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

Nice babies  yes it is fun to see many diffirent colours appear


----------

